# Prewar Decals!



## saladshooter (Mar 13, 2019)

Howdy

What's better than 80 year old pinstripes on a bike? Decals! Let's see your Original Prewar bike decals and the bikes they're on.

Here are a few of mine.
Chad

1937 Roadmaster Deluxe 01526












1936 Rollfast Sport Motorbike








1938 Rollfast


----------



## John G04 (Mar 13, 2019)

Always a bonus when theres a cool decal on a bike!


----------



## CWCMAN (Mar 13, 2019)

Not a decal but rather a hand painted and striped graphic on this hang tank..


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 14, 2019)




----------



## saladshooter (Mar 16, 2019)

1938 Columbia Syracuse


----------



## Junkman Bob (Mar 16, 2019)

Mead Crusader


----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 31, 2019)

https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20190401/d997a01e10afdb5c3bee1f7b08c3770d.jpg[/IMG
42 war time Henderson 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 31, 2019)

1937 Ranger


----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 31, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 31, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## piercer_99 (Apr 13, 2019)

1941 Elgin Deluxe Sport


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 13, 2019)

1938 Roadmaster


----------



## Kickstand3 (May 23, 2019)

Not mine but really Kool !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## robert bell (May 25, 2019)

don't see too often


----------



## Night cruiser (Jun 6, 2019)

40 Ludwig badged Huffman


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## BFGforme (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## BFGforme (Dec 1, 2019)

BFGforme said:


> View attachment 1104695



World imperial...


----------



## KingSized HD (Dec 7, 2019)

20s or 30s(?) Columbia Ladies


----------



## saladshooter (Feb 7, 2021)

Early version Lobdell


----------



## saladshooter (Aug 3, 2021)

Chrome Delta single post. Can't wait for the right bike for this light..37 Chrome Master anyone?


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## DonChristie (Aug 4, 2021)

20s Iver


----------



## jimbo53 (Aug 4, 2021)

A little sleuthing based on the seat tube decal helped me date my Shelby Motobike!

Based on the shop decal this was sold by Walters Brothers Motorcycle and Bicycle Shop in Galesburg, IL. Based on the shop’s website,

https://waltersbroshd.com/about-us

which is still in business as a Harley Davidson dealer, the shop was founded in 1921 as Walters Brothers Motorcycle and Bicycle Shop, but in 1922 changed the name to Walters Brothers Harley Davidson, divesting itself of its bicycle business.

Based on this shop decal and the timeline, I think this could definitively be dated as a 1921 Shelby, which could also explain the non-alpha serial number.


----------



## Stanley (Aug 18, 2021)

All the above decals are amazing.


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Aug 19, 2021)

This crazy decal is hanging in there on this old 1900's fork. I wonder how bitch'n the bike was, if it had a fork like this?


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 22, 2021)

1919 Harley:


----------



## dasberger (Aug 22, 2021)

1916 Iver Truss Bridge Roadster









Late 30's Ladies Iver Twin Loop


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 22, 2021)

1911 Racycle; I wish the downtube transfer was a little better condition.

The second is from the Indian/BSA special racer.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 22, 2021)

*1941





*


----------

